

Ask HN: why QR reading capability isn't integrated to smartphones - Juha

I find it surprising that even nowadays most smartphones don't seem to come with any way to read QR codes. You'll have to install an 3rd party app on all phones I have tested (vanilla android, iPhone, N9 most lately). Why is this?<p>Some factors why I would expect it to be part of any modern smartphone:
 - Technology is easy to implement and standardized.
 - QR codes are no more just for techies, but you start to see them everywhere.
 - Integrating the functionality to the OS camera app would make it easier to read the QR codes.
 - It is easy to demo by the phone company and most customers know how to use it.
======
kellros
Well, I'd say it's because of legal issues. A couple of months ago I was
investigating QR codes.

Other than the fact most (if not up to 80%) of people either don't know what a
QR code is or how to 'read' it.

It's a pretty clever design, at its core is encoding binary data to an image
(largest is about 512KB if I remember correctly).

Liability comes into play when you consider that it's possible to encode a
virus or other malicious code into QR readable format which people can willy-
nilly scan into their phones.

------
simba-hiiipower
Windows Phone has built-in QR scanning capability. It was integrated into the
OS as part of the last major update (7.5/Mango).

It's a feature of 'Bing Vision' which allows scanning of QR Codes, Microsoft
Tags, Standard Barcodes, and Text. This is built-in to the general Bing
(Search) feature of the OS and is avaliable on all Windows Phone devices.

~~~
Donito
I'd like to add it also allow you to scan books and CD covers, and instantly
detect it and give you reviews/prices.

------
arn
Because QR codes are a stop-gap and won't exist in a few years?

Seems like low-power Bluetooth will replace QR codes in the not-so-distant
future.

~~~
Juha
QR's benefit is that it is so low tech, so it will have usecases even after
something else comes around (print media for example). Btw, I have been under
impression that the NFC technology is coming as the next step, haven't heard
about low-power BT.

~~~
lukeholder
I think QR codes and also any type of near field communication is just not
going to catch on.

if I am in a store and I want to make a purchase on in some way connect to the
store, wouldnt it just be easier to install that stores app, or visit
nikemob.com and communicate and make purchased through the internet?

shouldn't the internet be the communication medium?

Apple is already doing this, you buy items on your phone, walk into a store
and pick up the item and walk out. You can even purchase in the app while in
store without talking to anyone. no need to scan a qr code, or connect with
NFC.

